# TCF problems (Sunday Jan 10)



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TCF problems tonight? Taking minutes to load pages, load replies, etc. Getting Sucuri timeouts, etc.

Just want to make sure you're aware....


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

So far I'm unable to replicate.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I had these problems before noon today.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply Mike. It went away about 15 minutes later. But was acting up all day up to my post time.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Doing it again. Around 8:30pmC, timed out. Every forum. By 8:45, was working again. 9:00pm timing out again. Now it's back alive.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It's also behind some of the dupe posts. I did a submit on a post at 9:04. it timed out. I saved the entry, and resubmitted just now. I noticed when it went thru the first one was actually posted (hence, how I know it was 9:04), even though it returned a timeout.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm seeing major issues this morning. Backend server timeouts from Secure Cloud Proxy. Endless loading. Partial loads of threads.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm seeing major issues this morning. Backend server timeouts from Secure Cloud Proxy. Endless loading. Partial loads of threads.

Scott


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I gave up at 7-7:30 ET, I was getting nothing but proxy pages, things seem smoother now.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It clearly comes & goes. When it hits, it brings down the site. Then a few minutes later, all is well.

I'm sure TPTB will get to the root of it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow, talk about fast. At 8:58, I loaded several TCF pages. By 9:00, two minutes later, it was locked up. Now it's ok again.

PLEASE tell me you're looking in to this.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm not seeing any gaps in activity and there haven't been any email reports (the sign that something is wrong for everyone) so it must be a regional DNS thing only hitting a handfull of folks at a time.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm not seeing any gaps in activity and there haven't been any email reports (the sign that something is wrong for everyone) so it must be a regional DNS thing only hitting a handfull of folks at a time.


Is Securi Cloud Proxy distributed (or is the website content also distributed)? If so that could be the problem with their front end having communication with the website but someone should contact Securi Cloud then since many of the errors are with regards to that service not being able to contact the actual backend server.

Scott


----------

